# Any info on Mingzhu watch movements?



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I tried a search but no luck. Anyone know anything about the Mingzhu watch movements, good, bad or ugly?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> I tried a search but no luck. Anyone know anything about the Mingzhu watch movements, good, bad or ugly?


In an earlier thread, it was determined that Mingzhu is most likely referring to Guangzhou, thus Mingzhu movements are probably from Dixmont Guangzhou (e.g. DG2813).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/chinese-movement-any-knowledge-442362.html

What is the context in which you saw a reference to Mingzhu movements?


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

I would agree. The vintage Mingzhu's are part of the brand portfolio of the old Guangzhou watch factory. The Tongji movements in the ones I have are marked ZGZ for Guabgzhou. Current Mingzhu's should therefore use DG28xx movements.


----------



## lairons (May 2, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> I tried a search but no luck. Anyone know anything about the Mingzhu watch movements, good, bad or ugly?


most of Mingzhu movements are copy from Citizen movements and produced by Guangzhou watch factory.
Mingzhu movements are known as "the heart of replica watch"in China,cos those movements are cheap,stable.meet the teste of clever merchants and amateur customers.

here are Mingzhu 2836-2 movement, copy from Citizen 8210 movement.:-d:-d


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> In an earlier thread, it was determined that Mingzhu is most likely referring to Guangzhou, thus Mingzhu movements are probably from Dixmont Guangzhou (e.g. DG2813).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/chinese-movement-any-knowledge-442362.html
> 
> What is the context in which you saw a reference to Mingzhu movements?


I saw a sterile watch advertised on the PMWF it is a Sea Dweller homage. I emailed the seller (in China) and asked what the auto movement was and he told me Mingzhu. Parnis does the same watch with a Seagull movement and for around $200 you can get them with a Swiss movement. This is the watch.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Not sure why they would call this a 2836-2 since there are a couple of other Chinese models which actually copy the ETA 2836-2 which is a completely different caliber and has no physical resemblance to the Miyota or any of it's copies.


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, this is very clearly a Miyota clone, and looks very much like a DG Miyota clone with gold finish, different rotor, and no DG logo under the balance wheel.

If i could bother Lairons for a minute, it would be great to see the pics and info for this mechanism posted in the comparative miyota clone thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/miyota-8215-similar-clone-movements-compared-537075.html

Or i can do it myself, I guess.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

ej0rge said:


> Yes, this is very clearly a Miyota clone, and looks very much like a DG Miyota clone with gold finish, different rotor, and no DG logo under the balance wheel.
> 
> If i could bother Lairons for a minute, it would be great to see the pics and info for this mechanism posted in the comparative miyota clone thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/miyota-8215-similar-clone-movements-compared-537075.html
> 
> Or i can do it myself, I guess.


If you can show us pics; that would be great!


----------

